# Field trip to high kill shelters



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Would you allow your child to go on a Field Trip to a High Kill Shelter and why? What would you want them to learn from such a trip, or what would you want to protect them from if you decide against it? If you don't have children, do you think it's a good or bad idea? Do you think it should be based on the age, if so what age do you think it would be alright for the child to go?

I got this idea from another thread where a child went to a Shelter and was very upset by seeing the overcrowding that usually exists in such places.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old are the children? Younger elementary - no. I would take them myself so I make sure they don't see 'to much' but still understand. Older elementary (5th/6th grade) - yes. High school - most definitely.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This was my child

It was actually not a high kill shelter but dogs are euthanized there. This was a couple of years ago when she was in 6th grade. The class was working on a "awareness" project that included community service. I can't remember the details now. But at that time they just opened a new shelter in our area and the class was invited. I remember talking to her about what she could potentially see (at that time we did not have our dog, but she was use to being around her grandparents dogs) and her maturity level was so that we thought it was ok and she wanted to go.

Was it what she thought?? No and yes she was upset but she was NOT traumatized. It was the perfect time to have an honest discussion about the importance of pet ownership. She took the whole trip to heart and donated some of her allowance money a few weeks later..very proud of her!

My mom works with handicap adults & my kids have been exposed to adults with disabilities..we volunteered as a family for various things the "home" my mom works at puts on.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Courtney said:


> This was my child
> 
> It was actually not a high kill shelter but dogs are euthanized there. This was a couple of years ago when she was in 6th grade. The class was working on a "awareness" project that included community service. I can't remember the details now. But at that time they just opened a new shelter in our area and the class was invited. I remember talking to her about what she could potentially see (at that time we did not have our dog, but she was use to being around her grandparents dogs) and her maturity level was so that we thought it was ok and she wanted to go.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, your post was the one that got me thinking about this. I was just wondering what other people thought about this. I think its very good idea. We have to start somewhere and I can't think of a better place to start (teaching kids about pet overpopulation and responsibility) than when they are young. 

I agree with Jax in that there should be based on a child's age and not overexposing really young kids (kindergardners, 1st graders), but for those age groups it would be great if the shelters went to them and did little talks.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I voted no but more because of my lack of faith in the educational system to present it properly. 

That being said I can't imagine a child would grow up in my home and not be aware of responsible pet ownership and that when we fail the dogs pay the price. They would also know the way around the local shelter pretty well just from trips with me.

I think it is an important part of a child's education but I would want to be the want to do the educating.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Honestly I think adults need to go on a field trip like that, they are the ones buying the animals then abandoning them, or over breeding them. I wouldn't let a child go unless they were old enough to understand why the dogs were there and why they needed to be put down so when they are older they won't make the same mistake and dump their animal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Absa-frickin-lutely. Everybody who ever considers owning a pet should have to visit a kill shelter. Not small children, but once they're 8 or 10 yes.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Well yes, for sure. Kill shelters do not promote the fact that they euthanize dogs to the public. They don't tell the kids that certain dogs have 24 hours left to live. They stress responsible ownership, spay and neuter, and adoption rather than buying from pet shops or byb. They are quite secretive about the actual killing of animals. (Based on the two county shelters I'm familiar with.)

Many children are not taught these things by their parents. If it happens that a couple kids get interested in helping homeless animals, they can volunteer at a shelter and feel like they are making a difference.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it's a great idea. So many young kids/teens/adults need this trip. So many people thinks its ok just to dump their dog off at a shelter. It's similar to a jail tour. HOPEFULLY, something will click. Unfortunately, this day in age its hard for anything to click into peoples brains!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Honestly I think adults need to go on a field trip like that, they are the ones buying the animals then abandoning them, or over breeding them. I wouldn't let a child go unless they were old enough to understand why the dogs were there and why they needed to be put down so when they are older they won't make the same mistake and dump their animal.


I agree100% with adults needing a field trip. When I worked at the humane society I would give tours to the volunteers to "Building B" where the public wasn't allowed. This is where strays were held, as well as rabies quarantines, and other dogs who were not available for adoption. Many, many people cried when they walked through. 

Taking kids, sure as long as they're old enough...I don't think it does much good to send a kindergartener through there.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No, I would not allow my son to go on such a field trip. I believe the information given would likely be highly inaccurate and I want him to be able to ask questions that I can help him learn the answers to, as well as properly educate him on why there are so many dogs in shelters, why we can't save them all, and most importantly, what we can do to help.

I do not want him to hear all the BS reasons shelters give for why there is an overpopulation. And I don't want him to hear that people shouldn't buy well bred dogs, and should only adopt dogs from shelters. I also don't want him to hear that all dogs should be spayed and neutered as puppies, or they will have behavioral and health problems. I don't want him to hear statistics, they are meaningless to kids IMHO.

I will take him to such shelters myself, when we are there to pick up our new foster dog(s). Technically he's been to such shelters several times already as an infant to pick up fosters, but he'll have no memory of those visits. 

In regards to the poll, I didn't vote because none of the selections fit my answer. I don't think there is a set age for anything like this. I think it comes in stages. You don't let a kid grow up a dog crazy kid thinking it's all roses and happiness and then BAM, hey guess what, thousands of dogs are dying in your city every year. You educate them at an age appropriate level as they grow up.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I absolutely think kids of all ages should visit a shelter. Just wonder, though, how much good it will do. If only the kids could educate their parents.

Take a look at this scenario....My cousin should never have pets of any kind. She couldn't handle the cat, rabbit, turtle, or even the hermit crabs. The cat went to a shelter. The rabbit now lives with me. The turtle was set free in the woods. The hermit crabs were left outside and died. What have her kids learned? Is there any way to undo that? I can only hope.

My kids are older. Youngest is 13 They know all about shelters and rescues. My oldest started volunteering in horse rescue at 11. She is now 22. My middle child started volunteering at 9 and my youngest at 6. Our GSD was a shelter dog. Our horse was a neglect/abuse case, one of our rabbits and guinea pigs came from a shelter. 

Every year, my kids volunteer at a booth at the Pet Expo. We are surrounded by shelters and rescues of every breed and species. Through rescue, they have seen neglect and abuse up close and personal. My son used to sponsor Hawk, a senior Percheron. Hawk came into rescue 900 pounds underweight and blind. He spent most of his life tied to a beam in the barn. His last few years were good ones.

So taking my kids to a shelter is preaching to the choir. Even so, I think if visiting a shelter changes the mindset of just one child, it would be well worth it. It's a start.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My youngest is 8 and I'd let her go on such a field trip. The first time I took her she was 6. She cried for the dogs there-we rescued my choco lab that day, and she learned about how important it is to be a responsible dog owner. She is not naive about what will happened to dogs who aren't rescued. After our visit to the pound she told me that she wants to grow up to be a vet and a dog rescuer.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

As a future educator, I voted no. Let me explain, as educators it *is* our responsibility to teach the children the rights and wrongs, how to function properly in society, etc. (this is actual one of the classes I'm taking now called "Foundations of Education") However, if the children end up tramuzied because of something like that (IF the shelter brought them to the area where animals are PTS in/at and the bodies, etc.), it would be our fault (the teacher), the school, and the school board. This could lead to a parent suing the teacher, school, and school board. So its better to not allow it, otherwise, if it was where the shelter(s) and rescue(s) had a day or two of bringing in animals looking for homes and different cases (animals that have been abandoned, abused, etc.), that *probably* would be fine and talk about the number of animals needing to be adopted and how many are PTS. Stating something is different from actually seeing it. A rescuer had shown a pet board the chamber and the bodies that were just piled up, you could see puppies even, so this could be a very upsetting site for children. I rather they have the positive of how adoption is important, etc. and seeing some of the animals that are up for adoption and how they could help, etc. 

Just note the above is my point of view as a future educator, we have to make tough choices as teachers, I would *like* for my students to see what goes on in a shelter (and I mean all of it), this is from my own *personal* wants, but I have to set aside my own personal wants and think of the children and the educational system; I wouldn't want to put the school or myself in a place where consequences would happen because of my own personal wants; do you know what I mean?


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I know as an adult I should not be allowed to go to a shelter like this. I would leave there with some dog. Plus I would have to explain to my wife why we were broke because I would give all my money to help them. Not to mention the embarrassment of crying.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think an 8 year old may be able to deal with it. But some may not. 
I wish there was a program in place at every elementary school that taught 1st or 2nd graders how to deal with dogs. How to approach(or not) and show them canine body language, calming signals etc.
Also touch on training and caregiving, and if they do have a dog or any pet for that matter, that responsibility in ownership is very important. The result of not being responsible is that the shelters are overpopulated should be addressed.
It would reduce the bite statistics and may kick-start a child into being interested in the world of animal compassion. 

I use to bring my parrots into a 2nd grade class(they studied birds at that grade level) and they were enthralled with them, never too early to start!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know which are worse, parents or kiddies these days. 

I lived in Cleveland until I was ten, so this happened before I was ten. Our dog Perky went missing. My brother and I rode the bus to get to the pound. You could smell it when you got off the bus a block or more away. Just follow your nose.

We went through the dogs looking for Perky. Didn't find him. They probably killed the mutt if ever they did get him there. Perky was an energetic beagle mixture, but we liked him. 

Anyhow, they used to electrocute dogs in Cleveland. Every day was Kill day there. It was over-crowded, filthy, loud, depressing. 

But we went because we were looking for a dog. 

I guess I wouldn't want to shelter children from everything about life. It did not kill me to see the inside of a kill shelter.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I suppose it also depends on which shelter they are going to. Would I let my kid go to a suburban SPCA? Yes. Would I let them go (without me) to a city shelter? Nope.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think they should go and see the horror and sadness, maybe it will leave them thinking of their own neglected or ignored dog in the backyard, the one they wanted and promised to take care of but don't, they rather play Game Boy and watch TV, let them see what exactly will happen to their dog if they allow their parents to "get rid" of him, kids today see so much violence in video games and maybe this trip will actually make it a real consequence, I remember as a kid 95% of my friends had no relationship with their pets, it always made me sad as I can't think of one childhood memory without thinking of the dog who undoubtedly was standing by my side sharing those memories with me. I am constantly scolding my nieces and nephews about their pets to the point where they know when Auntie Lorie is coming over their dogs better be brushed and in clean conditions, they know I'll scold them unmercifully.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd let my kids go. I mean, if I sat down and thought about it long enough, I could find something I didn't like or didn't agree with about all of the fieldtrips I went on or all of the ones my DH takes his class on. I would only not allow it if I thought it was potentially dangerous. Whether or not the tone of the trip is age-appropriate....I leave that to the educational professionals to decide.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

In all honesty, my area schools would NEVER plan such a trip. No pets would ever be allowed in school for any type of education. They definitely believe in keeping kids and animals far apart.

I live in a very pet friendly community. Most people have kids and pets. Many have adopted dogs from rescues or shelters. At least the kids are learning something at home.

Our local Humane Society has become no kill, in recent years. Younger kids can volunteer in the small animal room - rabbits, guinea pigs, etc. They can't work with dogs until they are 18. They can, however, attend an evening walk with a parent. The child and parent are assigned a shelter dog, which they take out for a walk. I think it is an awesome opportunity for kids to learn about shelters and unwanted animals. Even though it is no kill, it is still a shelter. I think the kids would understand a shelter is not the best place for any animal.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I would not want my children to go. That being said....they are very "responsible" for their pets....and very empathetic to them. They have been raised to have a healthy respect for animals. We have done work with rescues and they also volunteer time with a group called Senior dogs for Seniors here in our area. We discuss at home about proper animal care, about shelters, about rescues...I feel they get it. I feel that witnessing the sadness of the shelter would truly sadden them as both my boys that are old enough truly love animals, and are very sensitive to injustice that they can't change. When we were fostering Sherman Tank....they arranged a lemonade stand and sold some of their old toys to raise money for his adoption fee....all money left over they gave to the rescue we were fostering for.

I think more adults should be going as they are usually the ones who are irresponsible. When my boys are older (they are 7/10) so perhaps High school age, maybe I would feel different about them going. I feel that elementary children wouldn't benefit much because if there family is not setting the basis for love/respect of animals in their home, they are too young and powerless to change that and it may leave them feeling more hopeless. Just my opinion.

As a young child we had to go to the "pound" to look for my cat. That was probably 30 yrs ago...and I remember it vividly today. It hurt me greatly to see the animals left there. It didn't change any of the way I took care of my animals though.....because that lesson was already taught to me at a young age at home, it just left me feeling miserable.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I would once they got into upper middle school or high school. I believe strongly in keeping children innocent as long as possible. In my opinion they shouldn't have to deal with adult issues. Once they are older and I'm getting ready to get them off into the world by themselves (not that that isn't something you're always doing, but more so when they're older) then yes, I would.

That being said, if I was going to adopt a dog from a shelter, and had visited the shelter and decided that it would be harmless to let the kid see, then I would for sure let them go with me to pick up the new dog, and then we would talk about (age appropriately) why our new dog was there.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> very sensitive to injustice that they can't change.


That's my main issue with believing I wouldn't take my kid to one. I don't believe in presenting kids with an adult problem and then being like, oh bud there's nothing you can do. Seems kinda cruel.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> That's my main issue with believing I wouldn't take my kid to one. I don't believe in presenting kids with an adult problem and then being like, oh bud there's nothing you can do. Seems kinda cruel.


That's my thinking. Of course like I said my kids are very close with their pets so it may not be so hard for a child who doesn't have that background. But for now I prefer to address the issue with them by doing work with rescues and volunteering...showing them what they can do to help rather than showing them something they can't change.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> That's my main issue with believing I wouldn't take my kid to one. I don't believe in presenting kids with an adult problem and then being like, oh bud there's nothing you can do. Seems kinda cruel.


But there are things to do! Rescue one of the dogs, call rescues, keep up-to-date about what dogs are in the shelter-I know when my family and friends are looking to get a new dog-they always tell me and ask if I know where they can get a (whatever breed or large, small type of dog they are looking for) I check the local pound all the time so that I can readily recommend a dog from there. One can also take food, treats, just about anything to the dogs in the city pound-anything is appreciated. You can ask to have them take a dog out of the cage and into the small play area in the back and play with the dog to give him/her a break from the cage and a little bit of happiness. Not all dogs in the pound will be put down-many go on to be adopted. I want my children to know what they CAN do to help-and to do it.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> But there are things to do! Rescue one of the dogs, call rescues, keep up-to-date about what dogs are in the shelter-I know when my family and friends are looking to get a new dog-they always tell me and ask if I know where they can get a (whatever breed or large, small type of dog they are looking for) I check the local pound all the time so that I can readily recommend a dog from there. One can also take food, treats, just about anything to the dogs in the city pound-anything is appreciated. You can ask to have them take a dog out of the cage and into the small play area in the back and play with the dog to give him/her a break from the cage and a little bit of happiness. Not all dogs in the pound will be put down-many go on to be adopted. I want my children to know what they CAN do to help-and to do it.


I agree, I think Newbieshepherdgirl does as well. The original question was a field trip w/school to a high kill shelter, which in my opinion is vastly different than a trip to the humane society w/mom to donate supplies and help out.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> I agree, I think Newbieshepherdgirl does as well. The original question was a field trip w/school to a high kill shelter, which in my opinion is vastly different than a trip to the humane society w/mom to donate supplies and help out.


:thumbup:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im thinking that for an 8 year old that could be trumatic. The idea of teaching them the importance of pet ownership is great but someone here said presenting them w/ an adult problem and then saying you cant do anything to help the dogs you just petted might cause some bad nights. I agree w/ that .I was following this thread from the begining but wasnt able to respond. I understand Selzer's point about learning first hand what happens to dogs in shelters. I guess I would raise the age to 12 or 13. I think exposing them to a rescue kennel might be better. On the other hand Im not good w/ loss.I cant watch the SPCA commercial w/ Sarah McLaughlin it tears me up every time. I watch animal planet's Pitbulls and Parolees. I liked the educational stuff they did w/ high schoolers regarding being a pet owner.In the end it depends on how the trip is presented and the individual child. Some kids will be ok ,some wont.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no, even tho i strongly believe children should be taught responsibility when it comes to their relationship with animals, a kill shelter is difficult enough for an adult, and children should not be exposed to that. there should be something, tho i'm not sure what, to help educate the younger generation about the need for responsible pet ownership and the proper treatment of animals...kudos to those of you who do teach this at home, but your children are obviously not the ones who need to be educated in that regard, 'cause you're doing your job. but there are so many throw-away kids, so many kids who have no or bad role models, and somehow we need to reach those kids too. but no, no trips to the kill shelters for kids. couldn't vote for the age limited choice, since i don't know what that age would be.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been to kill shelters, but they did not expose me to the killing room. There is not a big sign on the door that says, "We are a KILL shelter."

It is sad, there are barking dogs in cages, and stink, and urine and fecies, and matted dogs, and uncaring workers there. I remember very little more than that of my visit to the Cleveland shelter so many years ago. 

I cannot imagine a field trip showing kids them the actual process of putting dogs to sleep. I would hope that the school would get together with the shelter and provide age-appropriate content to the field trip.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we have a wonderful no kill humane society here in ann arbor, the difference in the "vibe" at that facility and some of the kill shelters (we even have two in michigan i believe who still gas) i've been to is TOTALLY different. even the animals sense it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> I have been to kill shelters, but they did not expose me to the killing room. There is not a big sign on the door that says, "We are a KILL shelter."
> 
> It is sad, there are barking dogs in cages, and stink, and urine and fecies, and matted dogs, and uncaring workers there. I remember very little more than that of my visit to the Cleveland shelter so many years ago.
> 
> I cannot imagine a field trip showing kids them the actual process of putting dogs to sleep. I would hope that the school would get together with the shelter and provide age-appropriate content to the field trip.


I have never seen the "killing" room in the shelter either, it is exactly as you describe-what you see are the dogs in runs barking up a storm. Our city's is decently clean-only slightly stinky. I'd let my child go on a field trip there anytime provided that they were old enough to understand the importance of not sticking their hand through the cage.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I voted that it depends on age. 13+ definitely.


----------



## WaterBound (Apr 22, 2012)

Most Animal Shelters I know have a ZERO tolerance policy on touching any of the dogs unless the are cleared and you want to adopt one.

So the question is how are you going to prevent a school trip full of kids from playing with all of those animals? You won't be able to and the kids will get pathogens.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Since we have adopted from such shelters I have taken my kids. We talk about the fate of animals and shelters all the time. I live in back woods idiotville so we get to see "stellar" examples of pet ownership regularly. It is always a learning opportunity.

I am a girl scout troop leader. Our troop has girls from age 4 to age 17 in one troop. I am dead honest with them about everything and try to help them see things in ways they may not have considered or even had suggested. I have taken them to high kill shelters and they now volunteer. They have taken it beyond just that- they have instituted education programs and workshops for friends, church groups, etc. I think the raw honesty was essential to instilling new attitudes in the next generation.


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to go on field trips like this in elementary school. YOUNG, like 2nd, 3rd and 4th grade. We visted places like old folks homes etc. I dont think I even paid attention. It was a day off school for me, nothing really sunk in.


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

I voted that I'd allow them to go based on age but, I would rather be with them. Partially due to similar reasons voiced here in the lack of faith in the public education system and partially because I feel like the concept of a 'kill' shelter would be something I'd want to discuss afterwards with my children.

I'd want to make sure they weren't traumatized and also stress how important it is when you take responsibility of an animal.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I lived in Cleveland, I went to this tiny Christian School, one class per grade, and until bussing started in Cleveland, those classes had as few as 16 students. Everyone knew everyone. The only place I remember them taking us was the zoo. Pretty sad too because the museums in Cleveland are really good and I think free to enter. But perhaps they just did not have the funds to take us anywhere.

when I was ten I moved to a tiny village in a rural county, but the school had six sixth grades. We went to the Museums in Cleveland, NASA, and the West Side Market, and Dearborn Michigan. My suggestion for the science club trip in Grade 11 was the zoo, so we went there too. 

We never did anything at school to teach us things about social awareness, other than drug and alcohol awareness. We did not visit orphanages, centers for abused women and children, shelters for homeless people or animals, prisons, welfare offices. They did teach us how to read, write, spell and figure though. 

I agree that kids do not need to presented with issues that they cannot prevent. This dog will die if no one adopts him before tomorrow. I don't like to see children used to forward any social or political agenda, even if I agree with the agenda. It puts a nasty taste in my mouth to see kids who have no concept of the over all issue holding signs and protesting. I also do not agree with children being forced into doing volunteer work. If it is volunteer, it ought to be voluntary. Teach your kids by example, tell your kids why you are doing it when they ask, fine, no problem. Let them help if they want to. But forcing kids into awareness of adult problems, or pushing them to take part in things, I don't know it just makes me feel cheap, or like someone is trying to sell me something by presenting it through the kids.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I volunteered at the downtown Toronto shelter. It wasn't a depressing place to be at all. It's very clean, and all the dogs are walked several times a day by staff and volunteers. Before I volunteered, I'd sometimes come in after work to go to the cat room and play with cats. There are alot of volunteers there who are very positive, so that helps the environment. 

Would taking a young child there help them learn about responsible pet ownership? I think the only thing advantage it has over a classroom talk is the sensory impact of seeing so many animals in such a small place, and telling the kids that all of them have been abandoned. 

I think pet ownership is a lesson worthy of teaching, I just don't know how much going to MY local shelter would help teach it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Voted: depends on age

I also think that if it were done, it should be voluntary. To many people want it both ways, you can't say "keep kids kids" but then turn around and present them with a very adult situation.

Not all kids are going to take it the same way. My 11yr old would be CRUSHED if he had to see the nasty side of the coin. He KNOWS about it, we've talked about it, but he is FAR from ready to have that reality sit in. I would agree that most 13 and up should be able to start learning how to deal with it.

Not pushing kids into adult situations they may not be ready for is *not* "sheltering" them. I WAS severely sheltered and there is a big difference.

There is also the moral/ethical aspect of it to. Not all parents like/want an animal and I doubt they want their kids coming home pestering them to go adopt mcfluffyrufflepants after a trip to the shelter.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to say No, this shouldn't be done. It's difficult enough as an adult to visit such a shelter, I couldn't imagine exposing a child to this. I have no problem with highschoolers volunteering at a shelter, but forcing children to see first hand something they already know is too much. I adopt my cats from the local pound, in which animals have less than 30 days to find a home. The last time I went there I cried for days after leaving. If it wasn't for my husband I would have gone back and adopted every animal. Sure, some kids are materialistic and believe that pets are nothing more than another possession, and a visit to the pound might wake them up. But most most others are extremely sensitive to the plight of animals, and a visit would cause more harm than good. 

Every day we are inundated with images of suffering animals, either through online postings or the ASPCA commercials. It is drilled into our heads that we should adopt first, save a life, etc. After a while we begin to become desensitized to this propaganda. How many of us mute the TV or toss out a flyer for feeding starving children in Africa? There is a fine balance between knowing about a situation, and being so overexposed to a message, that the message begins to lose its meaning. Forcing a child to witness a kill shelter may help open their eyes to a situation, but it might also force them to emotionally shut down this feeling as a coping mechanism. Further, a large group of kids is more likely to turn a serious message into a joke than actually absorb the message. I can't count the times I've walked through Arlington and seen groups of children, even teenagers, making jokes about the graves, or mocking the guards at the Tomb of the Unknown. Children are insensitive, and as a group they are further encouraged to be insensitive. Also, don't forget the parents that will see this as an "intrusion on their rights" and will explain to the child that this is propaganda and that the information is made up to make them feel bad. I feel that this is a double edged sword and the trip may cause more harm than good. It would be more effective to have a parent take them to the shelter and explain what is going on. When I have children, I will bring them to the shelter when I feel they are old enough to understand and appreciate what is happening. I would never want a teacher to make this decision for me.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it's a great idea to teach children about shelters, pet overpopulation, and spaying/neutering. 

I don't have kids, but obviously if I did they would learn this from me. However, I know they would have classmates whose parents don't S/N, let their cats just keep having kittens and taking them to the shelter. I work with someone whose ex (who the kids visit frequently) just keeps letting his dogs and cats breed, then keeps the puppies and kittens for several months, finally dumping them in a shelter with no shots, worming, etc. This last time he dumped the parents too. His kids are learning this behavior and I think a trip to the shelter could really educate them.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> Honestly I think adults need to go on a field trip like that, they are the ones buying the animals then abandoning them, or over breeding them. I wouldn't let a child go unless they were old enough to understand why the dogs were there and why they needed to be put down so when they are older they won't make the same mistake and dump their animal.


I agree 100%, you took the words out of my mouth. In fact I'd go one step further by saying that abusive owners, and owners who dump their pets in shelters which kill by heartstick or gassing should be required to witness the procedure. Too easy to dump and run, conveniently being spared witnessing the horror of what their animal is going through. 
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

School field trip, probably not.

4-H field trip yes. I trust our county 4-H program to properly research the shelter and make sure that the information given is age appropriate.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm 14 and have been to the high kill shelter around here twice. I can't stand seeing all the animals in there. It is depressing. I have been to the Human society once and a totally different experiences. It wasn't high kill, clean kennels, caring workers, and clean dogs. The human society comes out to my school every year during one of the carnivals to teach the importance of animals and that they are part of the family not a yard Nome. They also bring a few of their dogs (all of them are temperament tested before coming to the school because my school is k-12 school so the dogs have to be very good with kids). It also helps get some of their dogs adopted. Even some parents come out and chat with the workers there and meet the dogs. I used to live in the country and had dogs dumped all the time. So i saw some things people have done to animals and my parents and grandparents never took the animals to the pound but found it a new home instead. Some people in my class would benefit seeing what I have seen in my 14 years of my life. you truly understand who the real monsters are when you see a dog with an embedded chain, underweight scared dogs, dogs sitting in a kennel wanting to get out and I could go on.


----------

